# Side effects of cephalexin (antibiotic)



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Since starting on Cephalexin for his staph infection, Enzo has been panting a ton and drinking a ton of water. He's been sort of restless and is peeing ALL the time. Is this normal?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Very normal behavior while on an antibiotic.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Wow, this is going to make for a long 10 days. lol 3 down, 7 more to go...


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Austin has been taking Cephalexin for his ear infection (for a week now) but I haven't noticed him panting or drinking any more than usual. He has gotten up a few times, during the night, over the last week, but I attribute that more to the prednisone he is also taking. 

Have you googled Cephalexin to see what the side effects may be for a dog?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I googled it, but those aren't listed. It's more upset stomach, nausea, diarrhea, etc. I wasn't sure if the panting is a side effect of the upset stomach. He's also been very itchy, moreso in the places where he DOESN'T have the sores. Would that be related, or would that just be dry skin?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

With the itching and panting I would contact the vet and discuss with them. He coulld be having an allergic reaction to the medication.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, thank you.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Sophie is on cephalexen right now for a staph infection as well. She hasn't had any of those side effects (even when my husband accidentally double-dosed her right after I had given her the pills). She's on them for 21 days. 

Sawyer was on cephalexen a few months ago also for a staph infection. He didn't have any side effects either. 

I'd probably call and discuss - Have you changed anything else with Enzo that could be causing it?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is that we usually keep it pretty cool in the house, but we have other people here this weekend so the heat is on higher. That could cause the panting and itching, right? I mean, if his skin was getting dry from the dry heat?


----------

